# Thunder Bay River



## SwampSitter (Oct 11, 2008)

I just got back from the Thunder Bay near the Atlanta area. I went up on a whim by myself, I've never been there before. I was wondering if anyone has any experience on this river and what would be some reasonable mid-summer expectations. I didn't fare too well but most of that is on me. Any feedback is appreciated.

thnx


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

All I have really ever caught up in that area has been rock bass, but there are a couple of very nice feeder creeks in the area that are pretty good for trout.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Closer to Atlanta then Hillman this time of year, reasonable expectations
would be smallish smallmouth and/or the occasional stocker rainbow.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

In that part of the State, I'd head to Fletcher's Floodwaters and catch bass, pike and panfish.

Otherwise, drive an hour and try the Black or Sturgeon rivers.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

The T.B. bay is imho underated. It fishes great in the spring into the end of June. It has some great hatches aswell. 

Brookid is right about the smallies. But This time of year you have to fish it after dark if you want to hook trout and there are some dandies in there as long as the water temps are not too high. If they are the trout tend to hit the tribs.


----------

